# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar vs. Turinabol

## J. Cole

Hey Guys,

I have been doing a lot of research on anavar because i want to throw it in one of my future cycles. I am intrigued by results it tends to give as far as providing the user with a little bit of muscle gain and strength gain while cutting body fat. Damn that stuff is expensive though. I have seen quite a few discussions about the comparison of Turinabol and Anavar, saying that they provide similar results? What do you guys think? Has anyone on here used both orals or feel strongly about one or the other?

Also, why is that stuff so expensive? Is it that good that it warrants the high price?

Thanks for the input
-J

----------


## kif

I had really good results with Tbol great strength increase, no bloat at all, never used Var YET, it's on deck though....can't wait, just waiting to get my TRT program set, then blast away!!!!

----------


## ronnin

IMO Tbol is stronger than Var. They both have low side effects. 

If given the choice I would use Tbol over Anavar .

----------


## workhardgethuge

Tbol is Dbol without the bloat, I think the gains go as fast as the come, I gain strength but not hardness. Anavar I gain a bit of strength, lots of hardness and i keep more of my gains. This is my experience with the 2

----------


## Gi812Many

No offense workhardgethuge, Tbol is no where close to Dbol .....Only reason I would prefer Tbol over Anavar is the cost. As far as a better compound, Anavar hands down. Im actually starting my Anavar tomorrow, 80mgs/daily....Costs roughly 2/3 of all my other compounds combined, lol....Its not my choice for every cycle

----------


## workhardgethuge

No offense taken, simply my results with it, everyone responds differently, I will agree that var is expensive when compared to other aas

----------


## ata1979

Anavar is good stuff. Never tried Tbol but just added to my list of things to try.

----------


## The Titan99

I've included Var in several cycles and always loved it. I'm currently doing 100 mg for 12 weeks (talk about an investment!!) along with Test P, Tren E and Masteron P. Good long cut to 6% hopefully!!

----------


## J. Cole

> I've included Var in several cycles and always loved it. I'm currently doing 100 mg for 12 weeks (talk about an investment!!) along with Test P, Tren E and Masteron P. Good long cut to 6% hopefully!!


holy mother of god take out a loan from the bank for that amount of var... i was thinking my 6 week plan was going to shred my wallet apart

----------


## The Titan99

> holy mother of god take out a loan from the bank for that amount of var... i was thinking my 6 week plan was going to shred my wallet apart


Ha! Your telling me!!! Adds a whole new level of commitment to your workout a dietary discipline!!!

----------


## J. Cole

> Ha! Your telling me!!! Adds a whole new level of commitment to your workout a dietary discipline!!!


Absolutely man! if im going to drop that much cash on that stuff id be 1000% even more hardcore with the diet, exercise, and rest i get just to make that investment worth while


So what I am gathering from you guys is that the two orals don't have much in common at all?

Tbol is associated with more strength and muscle gain but much is lost post cycle while anavar is less strength and muscle gain and provides the "hard" muscle look and most is kept post cycle? Both have low sides which is definitely a plus. At this point its looking like anavar is coming on top aside from it being CRAZY expensive but I am still open to more experiences or input or if you want to correct my thinking. keep them coming guys all the input is appreciated

-J

----------


## The Titan99

I've been interested in Tbol but if I'm bulking I like the classic Test/Deca (NPP)/Dbol kickstart and for cutting Test/Tren /Var/Masteron . I don't know where I'd want to put the Tbol. I guess on the bulk, but I like the Dbol for half the $$.

----------


## guitario

People say Anavar is expensive but 8 weeks worth at 50mg a day is 'only' about £95. To me that is more than reasonable. The way people go on about it, you would think it was cut with GH.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## J. Cole

I think I am going to go the anavar route just because it seems to be much more popular and everyone who cycles it seems to love it. How long do you guys suppose I run it and at what dose? And of course I will run it with test when the time comes, no need to remind me.

Thanks guys
-J

----------


## lc1213

my next cycle is going to have some var in it. can't wait to try it. i have never run it but since it is an oral, personally I would not run it no longer than 6-8weeks at no less than 60 mg per day but everyone has their own preference. from what i have read, anavar is one of the few compounds that doesn't need test stacked with it but I would think that the test would only help keep the gains on your cycle.
next cycle idea:
week 1-4 dbol at 30mg per day
week 1-12 test prop
week 8-12 anavar 60mg per day

by the way Jcole, was your stuff bunk?

----------


## Necrosaro

Used t-bol and anavar ....t-bol is my winner  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnJames

I prefer tbol. tbol made me harder and stronger. Only thing i didnt like about tbol was almost unberable lower back pumps where i couldnt run for more then 10 mins at a time and had to lay down sometimes in gym to rest. also alot of lethargy. Var is more annoying with the muscle cramping and sleepless nights and it doesnt work aswell for str. it is also more expensive and you have to run more of it and for longer

----------


## JohnJames

ps ive tried both at 60mg ed and the var at 80mg a day

----------


## J. Cole

> by the way Jcole, was your stuff bunk?


Still not entirely sure... I think it was just underdosed because I am up 7 pounds in 8 weeks. However, some other member in my cycle log made a great point in saying that maybe I was expecting too much out of a test only cycle and that I was probably at the peak of what I could achieve naturally before cycling. Basically that means that if I started the cycle at 180 when my genetic peak was around 200, it would have been possible for me to throw on 20 pounds because there was a lot of room to grow. But starting at 200, maybe there just wasnt that much room to grow. Who knows, I am going to cycle again next summer with gear that I know is legit and I will be able to tell the difference if one was good and one was bad.

----------


## Bonaparte

> No offense workhardgethuge, *Tbol is no where close to Dbol*.....Only reason I would prefer Tbol over Anavar is the cost. As far as a better compound, Anavar hands down. Im actually starting my Anavar tomorrow, 80mgs/daily....Costs roughly 2/3 of all my other compounds combined, lol....Its not my choice for every cycle


Actually, they are almost identical in structure. Tbol just has a 4-chloro alteration which keeps it from converting to anything (like estrogen).
Of course this changes its A:A ratio and a few other things, but it is certainly not an unfair analogy.

I've used Tbol and Var in the same cycle and preferred Var. Tbol gives better fullness (like Dbol with an AI, minus the androgenic sides  :Wink: ), but not as much in the way of definition or vascularity as Var. Also, Var is great for injury repair, which is all I use it for anymore. It makes road rash and surgeries (I ride a motorcycle) heal up much faster than normal.

Tbol actually lowers your blood's clotting ability (like a blood thinner), which can be dangerous if you hurt yourself. Just knicking yourself shaving turns into a 10 minute bleeding ordeal.

----------


## deeznutts

If you want to try something similar to var as far as results go look into proviron much less expensive and easier on your liver than tbol

----------


## Ashop

I dont even think they are comparable. They both are very effective in their own right. Depends on what your wanting.

----------


## Bonaparte

> If you want to try something similar to var as far as results go look into proviron much less expensive and easier on your liver than tbol


I've never heard ANYONE say that Proviron works anything like Anavar .
It is hardly even an anabolic .

----------


## The Titan99

For me Var is cheaper than Tbol mg to mg. I probably wouldn't run 100 mg of Tbol for 12 weeks though...lol.

----------


## The Titan99

> Actually, they are almost identical in structure. Tbol just has a 4-chloro alteration which keeps it from converting to anything (like estrogen).
> Of course this changes its A:A ratio and a few other things, but it is certainly not an unfair analogy.
> 
> I've used Tbol and Var in the same cycle and preferred Var. Tbol gives better fullness (like Dbol with an AI, minus the androgenic sides ), but not as much in the way of definition or vascularity as Var. Also, Var is great for injury repair, which is all I use it for anymore. It makes road rash and surgeries (I ride a motorcycle) heal up much faster than normal.
> 
> Tbol actually lowers your blood's clotting ability (like a blood thinner), which can be dangerous if you hurt yourself. Just knicking yourself shaving turns into a 10 minute bleeding ordeal.


I've heard Anavar was originally developed for burn victims and recovery from orthopedic surgery. I started my Var cycle early to see if it helped with a bi tendon and a rotator cuff that's been giving me problems. Last year Ronnie Rowland suggested I use it post disk replacement surgery and I think it really helped there.

----------


## ata1979

I always feel great on Var and my little injuries always seem to heal or go away after the first week or two

----------


## J. Cole

Sounding like var is just incredible all around...I do want to try both eventually, but var seems to be first in line

what mg dosage per day would you guys recommend and for how long to make it worth it. I am right around 205lbs 12% body fat if that alters anything.

Thanks
-J

----------


## charm977

[email protected]@

----------


## Bonaparte

> Good day,
> 
> I am a female and I am new to the forum and also I have been reading on VAR and found it to be interesting to try out, but i need some help, can any one help me who have purchase and receive good result on this medication inform me on where to purchase, as i am confused with the different sites to purchase from and also heard that there is a lot of fake out there. Your response and feedback is greatly appreciated. 
> 
> Thank you


You can't ask that question here. Just edit out your post.

----------


## magic32

Although similar, Var is far more comprehensive (does lots more for you).

----------


## carbo

> People say Anavar is expensive but 8 weeks worth at 50mg a day is 'only' about £95. To me that is more than reasonable. The way people go on about it, you would think it was cut with GH.


Have I done the math correctly...USD34 for 100 [email protected]? Waw, hook me up with your source dude  :Big Grin: 

Oh BTW, I'm just kidding, no source or price discussions allowed in here.

----------


## deeznutts

> I've never heard ANYONE say that Proviron works anything like Anavar .
> It is hardly even an anabolic.


Maybe you dont hear much or should stop talking to anyone, whoever that is.... I didnt say Proviron and Anavar are EXACTLY the same I said similar results. Much like SOME people would compare winstrol to var because of its popularity in cutting cycles. Proviron would be a closer comparison than winny would be. Both are very lipolytic, easy on your HPTA, build lean muscle, keeps your muscles hard, and SOME users find they keep a good amount of their gains. Sounds SIMILAR to me.... and its less expensive, helps enhance the functionality of testosterone because it strongly binds to your AR so its fairly androgenic but more often compared to masteron . 

However if given the choice myself and just about everyone else would run var. OP was comparing tbol-var which to me sounded like he was looking for some other alternatives to var that would be similar and cost less.

----------


## J. Cole

what mg dosage is good for a first time user to make it worth it, and how long do you guys recommend using it for, 4-6 weeks?

----------


## t-dogg

So do you guys feel anavar is ok to use for a first cycle? Is it ok to use by its self? Personally im not looking to gain much weight, just shed fat and get somewhat stronger. Im still reading up on what is best for someone who is active in mma to use. It seem great to use but is costly.

----------


## funkymonk

> So do you guys feel anavar is ok to use for a first cycle? *Is it ok to use by its self?* Personally im not looking to gain much weight, just shed fat and get somewhat stronger. Im still reading up on what is best for someone who is active in mma to use. It seem great to use but is costly.


Definitely not. Test should always be used as a base.

----------


## tony1982

I would love to to try some var

----------


## J. Cole

> So do you guys feel anavar is ok to use for a first cycle? Is it ok to use by its self? Personally im not looking to gain much weight, just shed fat and get somewhat stronger. Im still reading up on what is best for someone who is active in mma to use. It seem great to use but is costly.


jacking my thread haha

anyone care to share their input on dosages and lengths of var cycling when thrown in a test cycle?

----------


## funkymonk

I've heard 50-80mg for 6ish weeks is within the ballpark of typical.

----------


## Bonaparte

For a first run, I'd go with maybe 50-70mg for 6-8 weeks (largely depending on the quality of the Var and what other AAS you're using).

----------


## t-dogg

> jacking my thread haha
> 
> anyone care to share their input on dosages and lengths of var cycling when thrown in a test cycle?


Sorry lol, just researching it right now.

----------


## BORIQUENA76

Hey Charm977

Find the female forum and clean up the post. Read the rules........and post accordingly.

----------


## the judge

im doing 40mg a day started at 60mg and was very lightheaded.might go back up to 60mg but 40mgs var and 40mgs of provirion seem to be working well for me.also on 700mg test pw 450mg deca pw.

----------


## lifeforce0019

Agree with Bonaparte; you will be very happy with 8 weeks at 50 - 75 mgs split up over two doses ~ 8 hours apart.

----------


## cro

no they are not even close.tbol will harden you up. dbol will blow you up

----------


## Bonaparte

> no they are not even close.tbol will harden you up. dbol will blow you up


What was this in response to?
The thread title was Var vs Tbol.

----------


## B1gDaddy

Is it advisable to run Tbol to jump start a cycle and then run var at the end? Haven't heard of anyone mentioning using both in one cycle. Also, Var is a very mild anabolic , so people don't always run test with it, does anyone here have experience running Var on its own with decent results?

----------


## hwy1378

> Agree with Bonaparte; you will be very happy with 8 weeks at 50 - 75 mgs split up over two doses ~ 8 hours apart.


do you mean 50-75mgs a week ?

----------


## hwy1378

> Definitely not. Test should always be used as a base.


how much test

----------


## Bonaparte

> do you mean 50-75mgs a week ?


No, that would be a daily dose. Oral dosages are usually given in mg/day, injection doses are measured in mg/week.

----------


## Sector

Ive ran Anavar from 60mg-100mg and Tbol cant be compared. However, for future cycles I will probly use Tbol over Anavar simply due to cost and all I use an oral for is a kickstart. Strength gains on 80mg of Anavar were better then 400mg of Tren for myself.

----------


## JBlue

> Is it advisable to run Tbol to jump start a cycle and then run var at the end? Haven't heard of anyone mentioning using both in one cycle. Also, Var is a very mild anabolic, so people don't always run test with it, does anyone here have experience running Var on its own with decent results?


I would really like to know this as well. Been reading and wanted to start off w/ TBol and end with Anavar . Anyone?

----------


## The Titan99

For the life of me I can't understand where peoples avoidance of testosterone is coming from. It is not only necessary, it is the greatest drug in the world!!! If your going to take AAS then run test, if you really don't want to then steroids are not what you want. That's it. The only exception to this is maybe a woman on a cutting cycle, and I admit I know next to nothing about women and steroids.

EMBRACE THE TEST!!!!!!!!!

----------

